# Am I The Only Crazy One?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont know about you guys, but I LOVE the way my dog smells! LOL!
She doesnt have any kind of 'doggy smell', but she has her own scent, yknow? Like how each individual person has their own scent.

Eevee smells nutty. I dont know how to explain it, but its so nice and sometimes I get a whiff of her scent and its just really nice.. LOL
She smells like some kind of nut. Almonds? I dont even know, but I love it! :tongue:


Okay, you can call me crazy now. :wacko:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think you are crazy! I smoke so I Canton smell much but I love smelling my dogs after a bath,


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> I don't think you are crazy! I smoke so I Canton smell much but I love smelling my dogs after a bath,


Haha well I feel better about the crazy part now! :tongue: 
Its odd because Eevee doesnt get regular baths, only when she NEEDS it like the time she rolled in cat poo...

Its been about 2 weeks since her last bath so this is her natural smell. Its so nice - how weird LOL!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's kinda weird because I thought odors came from sweat glands. On the other hand I'm sure dogs know each other by scent


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's kinda weird because I thought odors came from sweat glands. On the other hand I'm sure dogs know each other by scent


Yeah, I'm pretty sure of it too.
Eevee's doggy shampoo is aloe and oatmeal, so its not a lingering shampoo smell either!
Maybe I just got lucky with a nice-smelling dog... or my nose is out of wack :lol:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope I totally get it. Sargeant smells so good to me (when he is DRY). Even if he hasn't had a bath in a while (although he does get pretty frequent baths). I don't know what it is. I just like to smell him? LOL

However, my other dog Dozer, has the worst smell naturally. I wish it wasn't so. He just has a natural smell that puts me off. Don't tell him I said so though as I love him dearly. I am just glad he enjoys getting a bath and gets in the tub willingly. 

But Sargeant's scent....ahhhh. Its like, home.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Only after a nice bath  Uno doesent smell, he sometimes has a hint of dust smell to his coat because he likes to roll in it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love my dogs smell! No you aren't any crazier than me!  Sprocket smells sweet, Gunner is earthy and Mikey smells musky. I love each of them


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I love my dogs smell! No you aren't any crazier than me!  Sprocket smells sweet, Gunner is earthy and Mikey smells musky. I love each of them


YES! EACH DOG HAS A DIFFERENT SCENT, RIGHT?
IM SO EXCITED THAT YOU GET THAT TOO, LOL! 
This post did nothing to help me tone down my crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Totally off topic but Eevee is so pretty she reminds of a sable smooth collie. Yes I am prejudiced and love that long, lean head and expressive eyes.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> Totally off topic but Eevee is so pretty she reminds of a sable smooth collie. Yes I am prejudiced and love that long, lean head and expressive eyes.


Oh gosh, thank you! Haha I love her long face and expressive eyes as well.  Hell, what can I say. I love my pup to death!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yes you are totally off your rocker!!........ha ha just joking. Actually I always smell and then kiss my kids in the morning whilst they are having breakfast (human kind) and my daughter smells nice but my son doesn't, he smells of hymn books kind of musty which I think is his pillow (it needs replacing).
Now my dog has a lovely smell, greyhounds don't smell much due to less oil in their skin (apparently). My daughter thinks his wrinkles on his neck smell and he needs 'wrinkle aftershave'.

I think if a non dog person read all of the above they would think we were totally bonkers. Who cares! We take our pleasures where we can.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

HAH! Wrinkle aftershave! Your (human) kids sound adorable 

Yeah definitely, if a non-dog person read this thread.. they probably would not want to be friends with me, lol! :tongue:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the way Sophia and Goliath smell too.
I remember that Dutchess smelled like corn tortillas!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Java and Moka's feet smell like Fritos. Not even kidding. 
I don't bathe my girls (ever-they're labs) and I LOVE the way they smell.
But they're feet smell THE BEST.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola is my 2nd JRT who doesn't smell bad at all. I have only bathed her about 3 times and that was for fleas rather than smell. My other JRT, Heidi, rarely ever had baths either and never had any type of "dog smell." I love to smell Lola when she gets on my neck and lays her head on my shoulder. My Toy Fox Terrier has no dog smell either so I smell on him a lot too!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuffy has no doggie smell. After being in the snow or getting wet, he just dries up nice and fluffy. Toby gets a dog smell.

Their breath has really improved lately, I know the raw is supposed to help and has, but Toby still has stinky breath at times, better, but not perfect. Started using Oral Cleansing Gel from Maxiguard 3 days ago. Acceptance has been good by Toby, and Tuffy, although he's given me the little snarl when I go for one side, after tasting it is quite happy to let me do the other. Just a little bit on the gum line at the top back of the mouth. I got to rub their gums a bit yesterday night even. Good stuff.

Products: « Addison Biological Laboratory, Inc.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Not crazy at all.....I love the smell of a hound dog, I will inhale Dixi all day if at all possible(and Jess's Buck.....well he isn't allowed very far away from me at all!!LOL)

And speaking of Jess......she is convinced that Rhett smells like a Sea Lion (he had sardines just before they got here....so DID smell a lot like them!Lol) so she was sniffing that side of his head the whole time they were here!!:tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> Java and Moka's feet smell like Fritos. Not even kidding.
> I don't bathe my girls (ever-they're labs) and I LOVE the way they smell.
> But they're feet smell THE BEST.


All my Chihuahuas feet smell like fritos too! Camden is always on my lap when I'm sitting down and I'll smell his paws. Some of my guys have a musty smell, but not nearly as much as before they started eating raw. Angel and Karma did especially and it wasn't a good thing. Now most of my guys smell like nothing which is a good thing. My old Dachshund has been a clean totally odor free dog all her life and I used to never bathe her. Now that she's become incontinent she has to be bathed a lot. Poor girl... :frown:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the way my dog smells-- and I was just thinking about that recently. My former dog (black lab) had his own unique smell, which I loved; and Mateo's scent is distinctive. Not sure if it's because he's intact (of course, to dogs, they give off a different smell)... but I really love it.

Kind of earthy, warm... difficult to describe.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i have to admit, I have never picked up my dog's foot and taken a whiff.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i ADORE the smell of puppies its such a distinct smell all puppies have like if you walk into a room with puppies you could be blind folded and with ear plugs and you can walk in and imedietly know "theres a puppy in here!"

Cesar has no doggy smell and smells good i sniff him all the time when hes in my lap!
i also smell my kitty cats all the time i adore there scent and always sniff them!
my sisters toy poodle however had a bad doggy smell i felt bad for her sometimes when seh would climb into my lap and i had to hold my breathe due to her dog smell and NO shampoo would "stick" as far as scent after you soaped her up really good and use conditioners after she would dry you couldnt smell it all you could smell was dog as strong as wet dog even while she was dry.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> i have to admit, I have never picked up my dog's foot and taken a whiff.


I have, its not recommened.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Huginn smells really earthy, I love it. It's not a doggy smell, and it isn't from a bath, just his natural smell . . . it smells like earth and trees. But then I am one of those people that will walk out to see my horse just to smell him.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs hardly ever get baths with soap so their smells are entirely natural. They at most, get rinsed when muddy, or if they REALLY need a good scrub, I'll wash them with some orange oil dog shampoo, but that is a RARE occasion.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I admit, I sniff their butts. Especially if I smell something "off". 

I can't lie -- I don't often like the smell ..


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> i have to admit, I have never picked up my dog's foot and taken a whiff.


Bridget sleeps on the couch. I nap on the couch from time to time. I've woken up to the smell of feet more than once when sleeping on the couch. Bridget enjoys stretching out over me with her paws right by my face when I'm trying to take an nap! The last time she did it she looked so comfortable that all I could do was turn the other direction. She saw more room open up so she put one of her paws on my face. I turned to face her just as she was yawning which put my nose directly in her mouth which wasn't as stinky as I thought it would be...teeth on nose didn't feel me with a sense of safety. I gave up on napping and found game for us to play. 

I have since stopped taking naps on the couch that doubles as Bridget's bed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I admit, I sniff their butts. Especially if I smell something "off".
> 
> I can't lie -- I don't often like the smell ..


OK. You get some kind of reward for taking dog care to an extreme. There is no way I'm sniffing my dog's butt and if I did my husband would probably commit me.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> OK. You get some kind of reward for taking dog care to an extreme. There is no way I'm sniffing my dog's butt and if I did my husband would probably commit me.


It usually precedes a clean up. They do spend some time on laps and human beds. So I prefer to get those behinds wiped before hand. lol.

If I had a dollar for every time I found a bit of a hanger on the floor, only to pick it up and whiff it -- and identify it as -- yeah, dog poop. I'd have at least $20.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> It usually precedes a clean up. They do spend some time on laps and human beds. So I prefer to get those behinds wiped before hand. lol.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every time I found a bit of a hanger on the floor, only to pick it up and whiff it -- and identify it as -- yeah, dog poop. I'd have at least $20.


Well, I have to admit we do wipe their butts sometimes. Snorkels especially sometimes has a little left over.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you're crazy, then i guess i am, too.

i love how they feel, how they smell.....well, except for the pug's farts...which have never ever stopped.

but, since his farts are funny...he does have the good grace to look up to figure out the odour before plopping his head back down....so we've learned to love them, too.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always said that my Chows smell like warm cheeseburgers. I have no idea why, but they all do. Maybe it's the long hair. You can just bury your face in it and they always smell good. 

Shade doesn't really have a smell now that I have him, except when he's been out playing in the yard for awhile and it's damp outside. Then he just smells like a wet dog. Not real pleasant. Poor Shade....he tries so hard to be a Chow for me!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean and if you're crazy then I'm crazy with you! lol. I love how Kiya smells, as well as my parrot!


----------

